# Haha this reminds me of Noah!! It's exactly like something he would do



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1602559860005606


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

HA HA that is so funny, I can picture Noah and Budget doing exactly that. :laugh:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, I can see birds doing just that! LOL I know mine do too.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, we can all relate to that with our birds!  Only the dinosaur didn't look at the floor, all my birds do that without fail and only after watching the items on the floor would they look back at me.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

LOL! Penry does this exactly! He looks at me like he knows he's not supposed to eat my food, and then will take a step forward closer to my cereal bowl....then look at me again....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Too funny! 
The little ones definitely know how to cause mischief, don't they. :laughing:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How hilarious! Typical silly bird stuff for sure


----------

